# LEANING TREE GF. FLORENCE C65 (AKA Baby Girl)



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Hey all!! Sorry I've been so MIA for so long now!! Thought I'd give an update on my girl, LEANING TREE GF. FLORENCE C65 (AKA Baby Girl). I bought her in December from Leslie Bader-Robinson in WA. Ive since moved back to KS from UT, and took Baby to her first show last weekend! It was just a local show- not sanctioned.

Baby Girl had an amazing first show! Although she wasn't what the judge was looking for (He prefered wether style does), she still managed to place 5th in a class of 15+, and was my partner in showmanship, placing 4th out of 12! Very proud of how she performed and plan to further her show career in the near future. For her first time in the ring, I couldn't be more thrilled!!

Would love to hear some thoughts on her! Mind you, this girl isnt on any grain, just pasture.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful girl. Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats Regan! That's awesome.  I can brag about seeing her _in person_... while you were passing by here picking up Fame, lol.  I love her level top!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Baby girl was put in with SHOW ME BOER's That's a Fact Jack for october kids! These will be Baby Girl's AND Jack's first kids!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks just awesome, great placing!


----------



## Spear-B-Ranch (Apr 25, 2014)

Beautiful goat and a real nice pasture, both should make a lot of meat.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Spear-B-Ranch said:


> Beautiful goat and a real nice pasture, both should make a lot of meat.


Oh, these are show animals, definitely not being sold as meat animals!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> Baby girl was put in with SHOW ME BOER's That's a Fact Jack for october kids! These will be Baby Girl's AND Jack's first kids!


That's exciting!


----------

